# Hay for cows



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a calf that is a month and about 2 weeks and I dont know how much alafa hay he is supposed to have? Thanks


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Free choice is best  What kind of calf? Is it weaned (guessing its a bottle calf?)


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

It is a bottle fed calf and no not weaned


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

I would offer a finer stem soft hay and free choice. If your alfalfa finer stemmed great. Also a calf starter grain.  Good luck! Raising bottle calves can be so much fun!


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

He'll need some grass hay too. Give him as much grass hay as he wants. "free choice." Minerals and water along with proper amount of milk.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

He was starter pellets and grass and weeds and thank u


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

What age are we supposed to stop the bottle? Thanks


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

2 to 3 months


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

When they are eating a good amount of hay and starter. Usually most people do 8-12 weeks. Us included.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

We feed 2 bottles daily for about 3 months and 1 bottle daily until 6 months old. If you can't afford it, go as long as you can.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok. I think he is skinney. He doesnt like the alfalfa hay. But will eat timothy hay. Can I try to mixes? Or just strait timothy hay


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok thanks. And we do his shots when we are done with bottle right?


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Is the alfalfa you have big stemmed?
Most vaccinations are given at 2 months (8 weeks) and a booster at 3 months (12 weeks). Most manufacturers state that the vaccinations aren't effective prior to this. REMEMBER TO BOOSTER! It's important for a vaccination to be fully effective. Read your labels. It will tell you exactly when and if a booster is needed.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes it is stemmed and thanks


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

You need to find a smaller, finer stemmed alfalfa if you can. Calves tend to have a problem chewing real stemmy stuff.


----------



## cowgirl12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Try to get a fine stemmed alfalfa hay, he needs the protein and calcium in it for growth. I'd leave the grass hay free choice as others said, and give a serving of alfalfa hay twice a day. 

Calves need the nutrients from the alfalfa, but roughage from the grass for rumen development.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks he finally started eaten the alfalfa hay. Thanks yll!!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Good to hear! Great job! Keep it up


----------

